# [SOLVED] GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]



## chris99873 (Oct 24, 2008)

Am having a problem installing the drivers for my GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6], I've downloaded the latest drivers from Nvidia, I've made sure my onboard video is disabled, is set to agp, and that other option in bios is enabled.. 

I install, it says cannot install because it cannot start (code 10)... ***..

Mainboard :	Unspecified VT8367-8235
Chipset :	VIA KT266/333
Processor :	AMD Athlon XP @ 1916 MHz
Physical Memory :	1024MB (2 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]
Hard Disk :	Maxtor (61 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	SONY DVD RW DRU-810A
Network Card :	Realtek Semiconductor RT8139 (A/B/C/810x/813x/C+) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Network Card :	VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (December 2008)


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]*

Welcome to tsf.

This usually happens to me when theres to many cards in the pc or they are arranged improperly. I see you have two network cards? Try removeing them and seeing if the videocard will at least respond and get the drivers installed.


----------



## chris99873 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]*

Yeah, one is built in, the other is add-in.. the built in is of course disabled. Ill try removing the addin ethernet card, however its not showing a conflict between that card and the AGP nvidia video card. thanks. 

Also, is it just me but are alot of people having issues with Nvidia cards working correctly? Mine is a Pny Verto nvidia geforce fx 5500 <blah> and Pny's driver for it is linked to download from nvidia's website, so getting a driver directly from the manufacturer is blah.

I have been messing around with getting this video card to work for 4 days now, and I am about to swear off all nvidia products because of this.... 

chris


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]*

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## chris99873 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]*

The problem was the new driver itself. Nvidia sent me a email with a link to a driver from 2006, and that worked perfectly. 

Thanks for the suggestions

Chrs


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]*

glad you have it sorted


----------

